

Show HN: Flock – Daily standups for remote teams - mmattax
https://heyflock.com/

======
mmattax
Hey guys- I'm one of the creators of Flock. We hope you find it useful. Any
feedback is appreciated, and happy to answer any questions. Thanks!

~~~
PorkBrosnans
"Get notified of Answers to the questions can be sent to everyone on the team
via email," should probably be "Answers to standup questions can be sent to
everyone on the team via email,"

~~~
mmattax
Thanks!

